# Can laptops have sufficient sound cards installed in them?



## cissado (Feb 17, 2011)

Hello, first post here. Still trying to get the right equipment for the REW.

I've read about the Soundblaster external card and other mics etc... I do have a digital spl meter but seems to want to give up for some reason.

Anyway, I am in the market for a new laptop. Can I have one built with a quality sound card instead of buying an external one? I am aware that stock sound cards in laptops are not adequate, but if building one from scratch, from Dell, or another site, would allow me to do this without going external, would be nice. 

I want a "plug and play" as much as possible with this REW setup, because I can't wrap my head around all the different compionents and their settings. If it were 'all-in-one' it may be easier for me.

Thanks.

Maybe this is not the right forum to ask. I might need a computer geek forum and ask there about bui8lding the actual laptop and their available components? I'll look around more. I hope to pull the trigger soon.


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

We have plenty of computer guys that i'm sure can help you with you question and will chime in soon i'm sure, i unfortunately am not one but look forward to an answer to your question as it has me curious as well.:T


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

The main thing to look for is whether the laptop has line inputs (many only have mic inputs). If it does, it is very likely that the soundcard will be fine for acoustic measurements.


----------



## cissado (Feb 17, 2011)

"Line inputs", OK, thanks for the replies. After posting, I looked around and didn't see anything at the Dell site. They just want to "upgrade speakers" for the audio upgrades when configuring the laptop.

I did look at other sites after searching and found newegg to have somewhat expensive$150-$200 range laptop/internal soundcards. I'm sure these would be good. Now all I have to do is find someone, somewhere, to fabricate it. I also have to make sure of the 'lineinput' capacity. 

I figured to just pay an extra xx amount while I'm buying the laptop anyway. I'm sure someone here may be doing that already. I'm a total newbie with all this stuff. 

A little background... I have an old Onkyo AVR that I'm using as a prepro 5.1 setup. I decided on upgrading to something with the Audyssey xt32, but became familiar with room treatments, and now ultimately decided to see WHERE I need treatments first, then do the treatments, then go for the xt32 for the last bit of help. This will take a while for me, as you can see I'm still learning what a soundcard is. ARGGGG...

I've been reading the Accoustic master thread at AVS for a while now. Hey, I'm on year 2007! (it started in 2004 or so. lol) 

thanks again.


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

How do you know if the laptop has Line inputs? The guy at best buy hasn't a clue what models have them nor what they are he couldn't even tell me how to get a laptop with an rs-232 port (not that i need one but).


----------



## cissado (Feb 17, 2011)

*EDIT*** I had to wait for 5 posts until I linked a pic... I'll post it on the one below. 

Hmmmm, now I'm thinking this card is NOT for laptops. ouch. I did a search for "laptop sound card" and got these hits, but it looks like that is for a desktop. Arggg x 2!

On the link above, it has close up pics of the inuts etc... One says "OPT in" and one is "OPT out". whatever that means. It may be optical audio? It also has L and R and mic and headphones. It is an HD sound card with the better reviews on there. But I'm leaning towards it being a desktop card. 

If the HD variety, it might help me out when I get the HD capable receiver, so I can play from files to the receiver? I'm looking at the Denon 4311ci or the 2 Onkyo's 3008 and 5008.

Maybe I'll try and find a site that actually builds them and see what cards they offer and go from there. I just wanted to go there with knoledge of what to tell them first, but I'm sure they can help while building it. Any siggestions for the laptop fabricating sites? Not Dell though.


----------



## cissado (Feb 17, 2011)

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...yMark=False&IsFeedbackTab=true#scrollFullInfo


Here it is^^^^. Is that a line in? 


And more importantly, is that for a desktop?


----------



## djdiaz (Dec 12, 2010)

> And more importantly, is that for a desktop?


I think that is for a desktop. I'm interested in a sound card for my laptop too. Would something as simple as this work?

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16829128007&cm_re=external_sound_card_for_laptop-_-29-128-007-_-Product

Or maybe this?

http://www.amazon.com/Behringer-UCA202-Audio-Interface/dp/B000KW2YEI/ref=sr_1_15?ie=UTF8&qid=1298254369&sr=8-15


----------



## sparky77 (Feb 22, 2008)

The higher end Asus laptops and Acers have line ins, other than that I'm not sure. If there's three headphone sized jacks in a row, chances are one is an actual line in. Otherwise there are plenty of $30 breakout boxes that would work for line input, but won't necessarily have the phantom power for condenser mics, in which case you would still need a preamp, unless you plan to use the output from an spl meter which gets you close enough for most practical eq purposes.


----------



## djdiaz (Dec 12, 2010)

Thanks for the reply. It's good to know that a simple card like these will with an SPL meter.


----------



## Dent (May 6, 2006)

My Dell notebook (that I purchased at least a couple of years ago) has line inputs and two outputs. It has a picture of a microphone next to the input and headphones next to the outputs. When I plug anything into the input a message pops up asking if I want to configure the input as a line-in or a microphone. I choose line-in and everything works perfectly with REW. My Dell notebook was from the Studio 15 line.


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

Dent said:


> My Dell notebook (that I purchased at least a couple of years ago) has line inputs and two outputs. It has a picture of a microphone next to the input and headphones next to the outputs. When I plug anything into the input a message pops up asking if I want to configure the input as a line-in or a microphone. I choose line-in and everything works perfectly with REW. My Dell notebook was from the Studio 15 line.


Thanks for the Info. I just purchaced a new Dell Studio 1569 a couple weeks ago and was curious if it was capable of doing a line in, i'll assume it is allthough it only has 2 jacks but one does have a picture of a mic while the other has headphones. Now to download REW and give it a shot.:T


----------



## toddriffic (Feb 7, 2011)

I have a new Dell inspiron N5010 and when I plug something into the mic jack, the IDT sound program gives me the option to choose mic or line in.


----------



## swingin (May 11, 2011)

I had a question, I need a laptop for my BFD and the REW, I know nothing about the laptops at all. What I'm looking for is an inexpensive one with all that I would need to hook up the BFD and to do the REW for my system. If someone has a link or two, I would really appreciate the info. Remember, Cheap if that's possible, Thanks guys and gals...

Can someone tell me if this would work with the REW and BFD? http://www.walmart.com/ip/RBCQ62-219WM/15573794 Thanks..

Can nobody out there tell me what I need to look for in a laptop to run the REW, BFD and do the graphs and such???


----------

